
Ask HN: Is there any programming language to argument thought processes? - luisivan
I feel the need to argument a lot of stuff, product decisions, vision etc. I also feel the need to break down thoughts to simple facts to find where I disagree with others. A kind of programming language focused on that would really help and save time.<p>Just as an example of what I&#x27;m thinking about, here it is my thought process on why eliminating fake news from Facebook would really strengthen Facebook’s dictatorship:<p>Facebook =&gt; Central authority<p>Fake news =&gt; Elections impact =&gt; Bad<p>Fake news =&gt; Eliminate<p>Eliminate (Fake news) =&gt; Binary decision + Central authority =&gt; Dictatorship
======
dhruvghulati
The field of textual entailment in natural language processing is similar to
that problem. Worth reading papers on this.

